# Big Bull by the pool



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last night Foreverfishing and I headed down to meet my family for an evening of fishing. My daughter and son in law had rented a big beach house on the sound between portifino and flounders and she had been burning my phone up all day with stories of fish busting all around the dock and even said she caught one on her first cast that morning. We arrived around 4:30 and hit the dock. Matt tossed the net a couple times and supplied us with some pins to get started and after several puncture wounds to the fingers we were fishing! My daughter was the first to get some action and she reeled in the tail of the pin. Then the 3ft tall pro showed up to show us how its done. My grand daughter sat down with her Disney poll and started filling up our bait pen with bait. Right around sunset something started busting bait around the dock and soon after my daughter brawls her first blue and after a good fight we have shark bait on the dock. We decided to break out the big guns and run the 9/0s out with some fresh bluefish bait. We did not even get the first bait out and my daughter was hooked up again and put her 2nd big blue on the dock. We finally got both the shark rods out and I decided to go upstairs and play with my little brat for a while. I was not in there for ten minutes when the phone starts ringing and my daughter tells her mother in law to send me back down and bring the fighting belt!!! I ran back down grabbed the belt and hit the dock to find Matt hooked up big!!!! After about ten minutes of brawling the beast heads for the neighbors dock and in the excitement Matt tries to walk off the side of the dock into the water so I clothes lined him with my long ass arm and pulled him back up on the dock. Soon after Matt gets the beast turned back around and we are still clueless about what is on the line??? shortly after Matt starts walking it towards the bank and we are thinking we might actually get to see the trouble maker. Soon after my brat is pretty sure she can see a big ray and I walk over and look in the water and I am positive that what I am looking at is not a big ray its a big ass BULL! A few minutes later and we landed Matts very first bull shark right next to the swimming pool!!!! After a few good pics and a getting the hook removed we carried the beast over and put him safely back in the sound. What a great ending to a great evening of fishing. I got to be part of three generations of family catching fish and watch Matt catch his first bull. Life is good!!!!! UGLY


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

That is awesome bud. Those blues fish are like candy. They dont last very long out there in the water.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome report, sounds like a great night! And I can just picture matt walking right off of the dock into the water hahahha


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Matt's bull


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

More of the 6ft bull. Sorry for the sideways pics I'm not sure how to fix them


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

neat, how long was it and can you guess the weight?


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

We have got to go this weekend!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Realtor said:


> neat, how long was it and can you guess the weight?


 We did not tape him but I wear size 15 shoes over a foot long so I would safely say 6ft and approx. 125-150lbs. It took both Matt and I to carry it. UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

it was right at 6ft and Im no good with judging weight. somewhere around 100lbs. maybe more. and yea im extremely thankful for don grabbing me. as soon as he did I went to put the other foot down and nothing was there!!!!


oh and don forgot to mention, after his grand daughter walked away he went to town with that Barbie pole!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Throw it in the pool!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet man! Looks like fun!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> it was right at 6ft and Im no good with judging weight. somewhere around 100lbs. maybe more. and yea im extremely thankful for don grabbing me. as soon as he did I went to put the other foot down and nothing was there!!!!
> 
> 
> oh and don forgot to mention, after his grand daughter walked away he went to town with that Barbie pole!!!


 Come on Matt seriously! You know the PFF unwritten rule....... If you don't have pictures it did not happen! And it was NOT a Barbie poll it was Tinkerbell. Next time Im going to let you walk off the dock into the drink. UGLY


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Better

























Jimmy


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

jjam said:


> Better
> 
> View attachment 152874
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!! Wow no matter wich way you turn the picture I am still just as UGLY! Thanks again Jimmy


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Ugly! You ever going to post those pictures of my Ray?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Hey Ugly! You ever going to post those pictures of my Ray?


 No. But I will see if my daughter will help me find the camera and download the photos and Email them to you for downloading to the PFF. Or show me how to do it without crashing the computer or injuring my casting finger. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> No. But I will see if my daughter will help me find the camera and download the photos and Email them to you for downloading to the PFF. Or show me how to do it without crashing the computer or injuring my casting finger. UGLY


Hahah fair enough! You should be able to take the SD card out and stick it into a slot in the compooper and it should pull up a folder full of pics!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Come on Matt seriously! You know the PFF unwritten rule....... If you don't have pictures it did not happen! And it was NOT a Barbie poll it was Tinkerbell. Next time Im going to let you walk off the dock into the drink. UGLY


 
that would be a very nerve racking swim!!!


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cool, this is why fishing is so addicting!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

We're you at least a little tempted to release it in the pool? 

Awesome fish!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> We're you at least a little tempted to release it in the pool?
> 
> Awesome fish!


 I cant even describe how hard it was to restrain myself from tossing that thing in the pool!!! I went from 46 years to 14 in seconds and if I had realized it was a salt water pool I think it would have been in there for at least one or two good photos!!! Growing up SUCKS!!!! UGLY


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Saltwater pool would've killed it. It's not as simple as "it's salt water". First it's a different kind of processed salt, not aquarium or ocean salts, and second, the salt gets broken down into NA and CL, the latter still being chlorine. The water is definitely safer on you and your clothing than straight chlorine, but don't be fooled, the pool is still being cleaned by chlorine.

This is just for anyone that thinks about actually trying this.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Snook said:


> Saltwater pool would've killed it. It's not as simple as "it's salt water". First it's a different kind of processed salt, not aquarium or ocean salts, and second, the salt gets broken down into NA and CL, the latter still being chlorine. The water is definitely safer on you and your clothing than straight chlorine, but don't be fooled, the pool is still being cleaned by chlorine.
> 
> This is just for anyone that thinks about actually trying this.


 I was sure that regardless of the salt composition or lack there of that even though it was a Bull shark it would have been fatal or least case scenario very unhealthy for the shark for a number of reasons. Fortunately the rational 46year old side of me took over and the shark went safely back in the sound. Thanks for the chemistry lesson and looking out for the sharks :thumbsup: UGLY


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

2 thumbs up.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very, very nice. Man I want to go so bad this weekend.


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Very, very nice. Man I want to go so bad this weekend.


Gary, I'm ready for you and Don to help me get my first shark. Next weekend it's on or I'll just find someone else to take me.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

amber.marie said:


> Gary, I'm ready for you and Don to help me get my first shark. Next weekend it's on or I'll just find someone else to take me.


 Let me know what day you want to go. You might want to schedule an addiction therapist before we go!!! And what is wrong with this weekend? The weather is supposed to be good. UGLY


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Let me know what day you want to go. You might want to schedule an addiction therapist before we go!!! And what is wrong with this weekend? The weather is supposed to be good. UGLY


I'm free Saturday night and would love to get a big group of us and hit the beach. Just need to convince Gary to go, he's being an old man and wants to relax this weekend.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

amber.marie said:


> I'm free Saturday night and would love to get a big group of us and hit the beach. Just need to convince Gary to go, he's being an old man and wants to relax this weekend.


 Whats more relaxing than having one your friends surgically remove your hand from the interior of a giant stingray?????? And Im older than Gary so tell him Get his pooh ready! You probably wont have to tell him, his addiction will kick in about noon tomorrow. Cya Saturday. UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

OK- I'm in. Guess it didn't take much to convince me. I will probably go early and load up on some bluefish. Do- You can ride with us if you want. Julie's truck seats about 47 people.... ;o)

Eat your Wheaties Amber and no whining on Sunday because you are sore. You think big snapper put up a fight?!?!?! HA!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Amber, I'm always available to take you to the beach, but Gary and Julie probably have something to say about it... 
Just kidding, looking forward to fishing with Gary again, our schedules never seem to jive. Congrats again on out-fishing your dad.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

after you telling me this story several times already i finally get to see the pics. Nice one Matt!


----------

